

Organizing Email - mcxx
http://www.gaborcselle.com/msthesis/

======
jgrahamc
I don't think the section on automatic foldering is convincing. It, once
again, comes to the conclusion that it doesn't work/Naive Bayes isn't accurate
enough, yet POPFile shows very high accuracy for a wide variety of users (this
is from real usage data).

It's odd that his thesis mentions POPFile and then doesn't go on to actually
test it. He also uses the Enron data set for many of his tests which has very
little header data in it.

